# Blech Textur



## Bu$ter (23. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier ma so ne frag, ich bräuchte eine textur die dem Innenleben einer Blechdose ähnlich sieht (von energie getränken), Oder wenn einer ein tutorial hat um so etwas zu erstellen wäre ich auch froh. 

Hab dies auch bereits mit dem Chrom-Filter probiert dies hat auch nicht geholffen das sah dann so komisch aus.

Bitte helft mir brauch da sowas unbedingt.

MfG Bu$ter


----------



## cody- (23. März 2006)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter: http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/cb/aluminum.html


----------



## Bu$ter (23. März 2006)

wenn du mir noch sagen kannst wie ich von dem 3 zum 4 bild komme wäre ich dir dankbar, mein englsich is leider nicht so das tollste


----------



## cody- (23. März 2006)

Wenn du die Auswahl erstellt hast einfach eine neue Einstellungsebene (das Symbol links neben "Neue Ebene erstellen"), dort wählst du Helligkeit/Kontrast und gibst die vorgegebenen (oder eigene) Werte ein. Zum Schluss könntest du noch an der Deckkraft der Einstellungsebene drehen, um das Ergebnis zu verbessern, falls nötig.


----------



## Bu$ter (23. März 2006)

gut okay die ebene hab ich jetzt hinbekommen

aber bei mir sieht das so richtig mies aus


----------



## cody- (23. März 2006)

Vor dem Auswählen mit Polygonlasso solltest du eine "Weiche Kante" einstellen, so zwischen 20 und 50 passt ganz gut.


----------



## Bu$ter (23. März 2006)

wie stell ich die ein


----------



## cody- (23. März 2006)

siehe Anhang


----------



## Bu$ter (23. März 2006)

man bin ich doof

naja hab es jetzt hin bekommen, BIG THX cody- hast mir dick gehollfen 

wenn sonst noch einer tipps hat dann schreib doch bitte.


----------

